# Best filters for 10 gallon



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

What are the best filters for a 10 gallon tank with shrimp? Canister filter?


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

I would suggest a canister filter, they are extremely good at filtration, easy to clean etc. Just make sure you have one of those shrimp guards on the intake so they don't get vacuumed into the filter (although most shrimp go on their own free will).


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Double sponge filter


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi sfshrimp,

You can certainly go with a canister filter with a sponge filter on the intake; but small canister filters are sort of expensive and don't usually have a lot of media so they need to be cleaned often. For my 10 gallon I use a Aquaclear 20, they typically sell for about $25 new. They do about 100gph and are adjustable to slower rates if needed. 

I like them for five reasons: 
1) The media is stacked horizontally which allows it to hold DIY CO2 bubbles fed into the intake;
2) I use two sponges for maximum bio-filtration 
3) Most parts including intakes, impellers, shafts, along with media are available at most LFS 
4) US based customer service with a toll free number to call and I've used it a few times and it works! 
5) A lifetime warranty



> Warranty
> The AquaClear Power Filters are guaranteed against defects in material or workmanship under normal aquarium usages and service for as long as you own the filter. We offer a Lifetime Guarantee on all non-replaceable parts which means that the filter will be repaired or replaced at the manufactures discretion, free of charge, when the complete pump is returned with proof of purchase and postage paid. Please include $5.00 to cover shipping and handling. This warranty does not apply to any filter that has been subjected to misuse, negligence or tampering. No liability is assumed with respect to loss or damage to livestock or personal property irrespective of the cause thereof.


And for shrimps don't forget a sponge on the input tube strainer.

10 gallon with Aquaclear 20 HOB filter


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi sfshrimp,
> 
> You can certainly go with a canister filter with a sponge filter on the intake; but small canister filters are sort of expensive and don't usually have a lot of media so they need to be cleaned often. For my 10 gallon I use a Aquaclear 20, they typically sell for about $25 new. They do about 100gph and are adjustable to slower rates if needed.
> 
> ...



I have to say that I am incredibly pleased with my aqua clear filters. Technically they're Fluval Edge but really just aqua clear rebranded. I've had them up and running for almost 7 years. I just had to replace a $4,000 fridge that didn't last as long. I've had almost no problem with them and they're super quiet. 

One question for Seattle aquarist: if you are attempting maximum bio filtration why double up on the sponge filter media instead of the ceramic node packs? Do you believe the sponges facultate the beneficial bacteria better than the ceramic?


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

This is not a bad tiny canister. I still have one running on my 20 but since I have a big canister on it also I am not sure why. Guess more is better.
But it did well on my 10g. The hang on backs will push more water than this but for a shrimp tank it's an option.
Amazon.com : KollerCraft TOM Rapids Mini Canister Filter, 80 GPH : Aquarium Decor : Pet Supplies Or this little fella.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Pretty sure you can fit a sponge filter on the tip of an Aquaclear HOB intake tube, which would make it safe for shrimp.


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Go with a canister if you want to remove all the equipment from the tank. If you don't care that all the other equipment is in the tank (co2, heater) then get a hob filter. Aquaclear is preferred but I just setup a ten gallon shrimp tank and just threw my old penguin 100 (replaced all the media) in it and it's doing great.

And definitely use a pre filter if you are going to have breeding shrimp. 

like this:


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

*filter*

I think the equipment in the tank is something we are trying to minimize. My buddy is going to buy a 10 gallon ADA tank so we are trying to figure out what we could do to not take away from the aesthetic, which is why a canister might be good. I'm trying to get him to buy the ada canister but it's really expensive (upper $400 range).



Willcooper said:


> Go with a canister if you want to remove all the equipment from the tank. If you don't care that all the other equipment is in the tank (co2, heater) then get a hob filter. Aquaclear is preferred but I just setup a ten gallon shrimp tank and just threw my old penguin 100 (replaced all the media) in it and it's doing great.
> 
> And definitely use a pre filter if you are going to have breeding shrimp.
> 
> like this:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Pattern8 said:


> I have to say that I am incredibly pleased with my aqua clear filters. Technically they're Fluval Edge but really just aqua clear rebranded. I've had them up and running for almost 7 years. I just had to replace a $4,000 fridge that didn't last as long. I've had almost no problem with them and they're super quiet.
> 
> One question for Seattle aquarist: if you are attempting maximum bio filtration why double up on the sponge filter media instead of the ceramic node packs? Do you believe the sponges facultate the beneficial bacteria better than the ceramic?


Hi Pattern8,

My oldest Aquarclear was vintage 1983 and was replaced two years ago.

I just use sponges because they are easier to clean. I use ceramic in my canister filters along with sponges.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend buying the ADA superjets. They do look spectacular, but there are much MUCH cheaper alternatives. I would look at the Eheim canisters or the Fluvals.
Don't be afraid to go for a bigger canister for a smaller tank (within reason).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

*ok thank you*

What models would you recommend? The canister will not be visible, so I'm mainly thinking about performance as cool as the ADA stove pipe looks like.



Opare said:


> I wouldn't recommend buying the ADA superjets. They do look spectacular, but there are much MUCH cheaper alternatives. I would look at the Eheim canisters or the Fluvals.
> Don't be afraid to go for a bigger canister for a smaller tank (within reason).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

sfshrimp said:


> I think the equipment in the tank is something we are trying to minimize. My buddy is going to buy a 10 gallon ADA tank so we are trying to figure out what we could do to not take away from the aesthetic, which is why a canister might be good. I'm trying to get him to buy the ada canister but it's really expensive (upper $400 range).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$400+ to filter a 10 gallon? Wowza. I would go with a smaller Eheim classic with glass Lilly pipe inflow and outflow. Eheims also have the sizes you want for inline heater and diffuser options made by pretty much everyone for very reasonable prices. 

But hey rock on with the Ada one if that's happens. Post some pics of that for sure.


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

It's not really a sensical choice, but we are talking about guys that have the best stuff and serious about plant growth, so it's neither here nor there. I'll probably have him not do that and invest more in other things like the stock and plants, etc. We might even drill a private acquifer in his backyard just for the fish tank.



Willcooper said:


> $400+ to filter a 10 gallon? Wowza. I would go with a smaller Eheim classic with glass Lilly pipe inflow and outflow. Eheims also have the sizes you want for inline heater and diffuser options made by pretty much everyone for very reasonable prices.
> 
> But hey rock on with the Ada one if that's happens. Post some pics of that for sure.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Filters are filters. At the end of the day they sorta do the same thing and it's better to focus on lighting, nutrients and maintenance in order to have a really good tank with healthy plants. I would save money to get all the nice glassware like lily pipes, because they will be visible unlike the filter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

The thing is, there is a sale here and it comes with the lilly pipes, and the beautiful tea kettle...



Opare said:


> Filters are filters. At the end of the day they sorta do the same thing and it's better to focus on lighting, nutrients and maintenance in order to have a really good tank with healthy plants. I would save money to get all the nice glassware like lily pipes, because they will be visible unlike the filter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

sfshrimp said:


> The thing is, there is a sale here and it comes with the lilly pipes, and the beautiful tea kettle...




I know how irresistble that can be, but you must perservere! See what other options your LFS has, and if any are on sale that's the best way to start your search.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

The local LFS are all bad with the exception of the one ADA dealer in San Francisco. The other LFS tanks are horrendous, so if the guy wants to spend a G why not? My friend spends this much money on one meal here.... He wants to hire a truck with an auger just to drilll under bedrock for his fish if that's any indication of how serious it is.



Opare said:


> I know how irresistble that can be, but you must perservere! See what other options your LFS has, and if any are on sale that's the best way to start your search.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

sfshrimp said:


> The local LFS are all bad with the exception of the one ADA dealer in San Francisco. The other LFS tanks are horrendous, so if the guy wants to spend a G why not? My friend spends this much money on one meal here.... He wants to hire a truck with an auger just to drilll under bedrock for his fish if that's any indication of how serious it is.




Yeah it's up to him in the end if he wants to do it he should just go ahead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

sfshrimp said:


> The local LFS are all bad with the exception of the one ADA dealer in San Francisco. The other LFS tanks are horrendous, so if the guy wants to spend a G why not? My friend spends this much money on one meal here.... He wants to hire a truck with an auger just to drilll under bedrock for his fish if that's any indication of how serious it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell them to ddooooo it and post pics so we can live vicariously through them lol


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

sfshrimp said:


> The local LFS are all bad with the exception of the one ADA dealer in San Francisco. The other LFS tanks are horrendous, so if the guy wants to spend a G why not? My friend spends this much money on one meal here.... He wants to hire a truck with an auger just to drilll under bedrock for his fish if that's any indication of how serious it is.


I haven't quite racked up a $1,000 bill at any restaurant in SF but I've come rather close to it. And probably none were as enjoyable as the $40 spent at Tu-Lan. 
The LFS are deplorable but Justin and his wife at Ocean aquariums have a lot of experience and are really helpful and 6th Ave aquariums.....where else can you buy fresh cut flowers and a nurse shark all in one place?!?

Ive thought about purchasing a superjet filter but what has stopped me thus far is 1) reliability- if something small faults, like an impeller, how easy would it be to acquire replacement part 2) the compatibly for additional items. 
Eheim seems to me to have the reputation and quality deserving of the price and though I've heard they may have recently changed Aqua Forest was until recently running all Eheim canister filters on all their tanks. 
Also, why an aquifer and not an RODI system? If money is not an issue he should go all bespoke and have the entire thing custom built. Something that would include automatic water changes and dosing would be awesome. Would definitely be fun to think outside the box and see what you could come up with.


----------



## DW Sites (Mar 4, 2016)

I just ordered this on eBay for my ten gallon.

Don't let the price fool you.
It has nothing but good reviews and it comes with sponge and media.

It is rated at 80gph and is very quiet.




Kollercraft Tom Rapids Mini Canister Filter 80 GPH | eBay


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

I have one of these from a few years ago and still running on a 20g. It started out life on a 10g now it's mainly redundant helper due to a big canister also on the 20 but it's been running constantly for years. Not bad for around 30 bucks.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyH (Mar 11, 2016)

I am not sure if it helps, but I am using this one:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/WAVE-Niagara-Filter-190-Plug/dp/B014P5UG54

(without uk plug ofc), and I am using it for years now without any problem. I clean filter material (sponge and ceramic rings) it in aquarium water and machine itself unfer high speed tap water...cleans mess arround rotor beautifully hehe. Anyway, usualy shops carry lot of parts for this one and it goes under several sizes. THis one is for my 6 gal. and I think you have 1 or 2 bigger ones. Intake also has its own filter so shrimps will not be taken in. my red cherries likes to nibble stuff that gets in crack there lol. In short to me it was nice and trusty brand...Not to mention..preety cheap


----------



## DW Sites (Mar 4, 2016)

*KollerCraft TOM Rapids Mini Canister *hands down are the best for a ten gallon.
You can pick them up for $35 shipped and they are quite as quiet can be.
I often have to check to make sure it is running it is so quiet.


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Good little unit.
Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------

